# Mark Antony MK 800.4 Guts



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

Don't know if this interests anyone or not, but I had one apart in the shop today, so I snapped some pics. I always liked the way these amps looked, but they're pretty big. Also, we seemed to see a lot of them go bad.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

that's funny, its a cheaper sundown 100.4!


----------

